# Solved: services.exe taking >45% CPU



## PerikiyoXD (Jul 1, 2015)

Hello, i would like to solve this lil' problem, so lets see.

Sysinfo thingy:

```
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: AMD E-350 Processor, AMD64 Family 20 Model 1 Stepping 0
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 7786 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6310 Graphics, 384 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 399649 MB, Free - 100006 MB;
Motherboard: LENOVO, Inagua
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled
```
Ive ran Avast antivirus. No detection
also Malwarebytes Antimalware. Nothing detected.
ive ran the tool called HijackThis, and here is the log:


```
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.5
Scan saved at 10:41:15, on 01/07/2015
Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.02.1008)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v11.0 (11.00.9600.17840)

FIREFOX: 38.0.5 (x86 es-ES)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\KEEP OUT\X4 Gaming Mouse\Monitor.EXE
C:\Program Files (x86)\Notepad++\notepad++.exe
C:\Users\PerikiyoXD\Downloads\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant =
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch =
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName =
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=userinit.exe
O2 - BHO: Adblock Plus for IE Browser Helper Object - {FFCB3198-32F3-4E8B-9539-4324694ED664} - C:\Program Files\Adblock Plus for IE\AdblockPlus32.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\amd64\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [X4 Gaming Mouse] "C:\Program Files (x86)\KEEP OUT\X4 Gaming Mouse\Monitor.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogMeIn Hamachi Ui] "C:\Program Files (x86)\LogMeIn Hamachi\hamachi-2-ui.exe" --auto-start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dropbox] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Client\Dropbox.exe" /systemstartup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Steam] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steam.exe" -silent
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Process Hacker 2] "C:\Program Files\Process Hacker 2\ProcessHacker.exe" -hide
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NoIPDUCv4] "C:\Program Files (x86)\No-IP\DUC40.exe" /minimize
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [DAEMON Tools Lite Automount] "C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Lite\DTAgent.exe" -autorun
O8 - Extra context menu item: Descargar con Mipony - file://C:\Program Files (x86)\MiPony\Browser\IEContext.htm
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\vsocklib.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\windows\system32\vsocklib.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{89986A03-DBDC-4D06-A225-EB7F1E98BD03}: NameServer = 8.8.8.8
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{8CCDCD79-3EB0-4EB9-9901-DAEDF183C331}: NameServer = 8.8.8.8
O23 - Service: Adobe Flash Player Update Service (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) - Adobe Systems Incorporated - C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\aelupsvc.dll,-1 (AeLookupSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD FUEL Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Fuel\Fuel.Service.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\appidsvc.dll,-100 (AppIDSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\appinfo.dll,-100 (Appinfo) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @appmgmts.dll,-3250 (AppMgmt) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\AppReadiness.dll,-1000 (AppReadiness) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\appxdeploymentserver.dll,-1 (AppXSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\AudioEndpointBuilder.dll,-204 (AudioEndpointBuilder) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\audiosrv.dll,-200 (Audiosrv) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: AvastVBox COM Service (AvastVBoxSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\ng\vbox\AvastVBoxSVC.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\AxInstSV.dll,-103 (AxInstSV) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\bdesvc.dll,-100 (BDESVC) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\bfe.dll,-1001 (BFE) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\qmgr.dll,-1000 (BITS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%windir%\system32\bisrv.dll,-100 (BrokerInfrastructure) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\browser.dll,-100 (Browser) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\BthHFSrv.dll,-103 (BthHFSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\bthserv.dll,-101 (bthserv) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\certprop.dll,-11 (CertPropSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\cryptsvc.dll,-1001 (CryptSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\cscsvc.dll,-200 (CscService) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: Servicio Actualización de Dropbox (dbupdate) (dbupdate) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Update\DropboxUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Servicio Actualización de Dropbox (dbupdatem) (dbupdatem) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Dropbox\Update\DropboxUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: @combase.dll,-5012 (DcomLaunch) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\defragsvc.dll,-101 (defragsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\das.dll,-100 (DeviceAssociationService) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\umpnpmgr.dll,-100 (DeviceInstall) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\dhcpcore.dll,-100 (Dhcp) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\UtcResources.dll,-3001 (DiagTrack) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: Disc Soft Lite Bus Service - Disc Soft Ltd - C:\Program Files\DAEMON Tools Lite\DiscSoftBusService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\dnsapi.dll,-101 (Dnscache) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\dot3svc.dll,-1102 (dot3svc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\dps.dll,-500 (DPS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\DeviceSetupManager.dll,-1000 (DsmSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\eapsvc.dll,-1 (Eaphost) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\wevtsvc.dll,-200 (EventLog) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2450 (EventSystem) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fdPHost.dll,-100 (fdPHost) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fdrespub.dll,-100 (FDResPub) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fhsvc.dll,-101 (fhsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\FntCache.dll,-100 (FontCache) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @gpapi.dll,-112 (gpsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: LogMeIn Hamachi Tunneling Engine (Hamachi2Svc) - LogMeIn Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\LogMeIn Hamachi\hamachi-2.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\hidserv.dll,-101 (hidserv) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\kmsvc.dll,-6 (hkmsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\ListSvc.dll,-100 (HomeGroupListener) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\provsvc.dll,-100 (HomeGroupProvider) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ieetwcollectorres.dll,-1000 (IEEtwCollectorService) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\IEEtwCollector.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ikeext.dll,-501 (IKEEXT) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\iphlpsvc.dll,-500 (iphlpsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2946 (KtmRm) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\srvsvc.dll,-100 (LanmanServer) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wkssvc.dll,-100 (LanmanWorkstation) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\GeofenceMonitorService.dll,-1 (lfsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\lltdres.dll,-1 (lltdsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\lmhsvc.dll,-101 (lmhosts) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: LMIGuardianSvc - LogMeIn, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\LogMeIn Hamachi\LMIGuardianSvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%windir%\system32\lsm.dll,-1001 (LSM) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: MBAMScheduler - Malwarebytes Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe
O23 - Service: MBAMService - Malwarebytes Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\mmcss.dll,-100 (MMCSS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: Mozilla Maintenance Service (MozillaMaintenance) - Mozilla Foundation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\FirewallAPI.dll,-23090 (MpsSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\iscsidsc.dll,-5000 (MSiSCSI) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\msimsg.dll,-27 (msiserver) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\qagentrt.dll,-6 (napagent) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ncasvc.dll,-3009 (NcaSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ncbservice.dll,-500 (NcbService) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\NcdAutoSetup.dll,-100 (NcdAutoSetup) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\netman.dll,-109 (Netman) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\netprofmsvc.dll,-202 (netprofm) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\nlasvc.dll,-1 (NlaSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: NO-IP DUC v4.1.0 (NoIPDUCService4) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\No-IP\ducservice.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\nsisvc.dll,-200 (nsi) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\pnrpsvc.dll,-8004 (p2pimsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\p2psvc.dll,-8006 (p2psvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\pcasvc.dll,-1 (PcaSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\peerdistsvc.dll,-9000 (PeerDistSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\sysWow64\perfhost.exe,-2 (PerfHost) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\SysWow64\perfhost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\pla.dll,-500 (pla) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\umpnpmgr.dll,-200 (PlugPlay) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrA - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrA.exe
O23 - Service: PnkBstrB - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\PnkBstrB.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\pnrpauto.dll,-8002 (PNRPAutoReg) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\pnrpsvc.dll,-8000 (PNRPsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\polstore.dll,-5010 (PolicyAgent) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\umpo.dll,-100 (Power) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @C:\WINDOWS\system32\spool\drivers\x64\3\PrintConfig.dll,-1 (PrintNotify) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\profsvc.dll,-300 (ProfSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\qwave.dll,-1 (QWAVE) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\rasauto.dll,-200 (RasAuto) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\rasmans.dll,-200 (RasMan) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - Riverbed Technology, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe
O23 - Service: @%windir%\system32\RpcEpMap.dll,-1001 (RpcEptMapper) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @combase.dll,-5010 (RpcSs) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\ScDeviceEnum.dll,-100 (ScDeviceEnum) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\schedsvc.dll,-100 (Schedule) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\certprop.dll,-13 (SCPolicySvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\seclogon.dll,-7001 (seclogon) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Sens.dll,-200 (SENS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\sensrsvc.dll,-1000 (SensrSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\SessEnv.dll,-1026 (SessionEnv) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\shsvcs.dll,-12288 (ShellHWDetection) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: Skype Updater (SkypeUpdate) - Skype Technologies - C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\smphost.dll,-102 (smphost) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\ssdpsrv.dll,-100 (SSDPSRV) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sstpsvc.dll,-200 (SstpSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: Steam Client Service - Valve Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Steam\SteamService.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\wiaservc.dll,-9 (stisvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\StorSvc.dll,-100 (StorSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\svsvc.dll,-101 (svsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\swprv.dll,-103 (swprv) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sysmain.dll,-1000 (SysMain) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%windir%\system32\SystemEventsBrokerServer.dll,-1001 (SystemEventsBroker) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\TabSvc.dll,-100 (TabletInputService) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\tapisrv.dll,-10100 (TapiSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\termsrv.dll,-268 (TermService) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\themeservice.dll,-8192 (Themes) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\mmcss.dll,-102 (THREADORDER) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%windir%\system32\TimeBrokerServer.dll,-1001 (TimeBroker) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\trkwks.dll,-1 (TrkWks) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\servicing\TrustedInstaller.exe,-100 (TrustedInstaller) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\servicing\TrustedInstaller.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\umrdp.dll,-1000 (UmRdpService) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\upnphost.dll,-213 (upnphost) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: VMware Authorization Service (VMAuthdService) - VMware, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\VMware\VMware Player\vmware-authd.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vmicres.dll,-801 (vmicguestinterface) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vmicres.dll,-101 (vmicheartbeat) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vmicres.dll,-201 (vmickvpexchange) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vmicres.dll,-601 (vmicrdv) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vmicres.dll,-301 (vmicshutdown) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vmicres.dll,-401 (vmictimesync) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vmicres.dll,-501 (vmicvss) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: VMware DHCP Service (VMnetDHCP) - VMware, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\vmnetdhcp.exe
O23 - Service: VMware USB Arbitration Service (VMUSBArbService) - VMware, Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\VMware\USB\vmware-usbarbitrator64.exe
O23 - Service: VMware NAT Service - VMware, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\SysWOW64\vmnat.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\w32time.dll,-200 (W32Time) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbiosrvc.dll,-100 (WbioSrvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\wcmsvc.dll,-4097 (Wcmsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\wcncsvc.dll,-3 (wcncsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\WcsPlugInService.dll,-200 (WcsPlugInService) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wdi.dll,-502 (WdiServiceHost) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wdi.dll,-500 (WdiSystemHost) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MpAsDesc.dll,-320 (WdNisSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Defender\NisSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\webclnt.dll,-100 (WebClient) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\wecsvc.dll,-200 (Wecsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wephostsvc.dll,-100 (WEPHOSTSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\wercplsupport.dll,-101 (wercplsupport) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\wersvc.dll,-100 (WerSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\wiarpc.dll,-2 (WiaRpc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MpAsDesc.dll,-310 (WinDefend) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Defender\MsMpEng.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\winhttp.dll,-100 (WinHttpAutoProxySvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmisvc.dll,-205 (Winmgmt) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wsmsvc.dll,-101 (WinRM) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\wlansvc.dll,-257 (WlanSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\wlidsvc.dll,-100 (wlidsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\workfolderssvc.dll,-102 (workfolderssvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\wpcsvc.dll,-100 (WPCSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\wpdbusenum.dll,-100 (WPDBusEnum) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\wscsvc.dll,-200 (wscsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\SearchIndexer.exe,-103 (WSearch) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\WSService.dll,-103 (WSService) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wuaueng.dll,-105 (wuauserv) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\wudfsvc.dll,-1000 (wudfsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\wwansvc.dll,-257 (WwanSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe

--
End of file - 24631 bytes
```
Thanks in advice!


----------



## PerikiyoXD (Jul 1, 2015)

I saw 3 problems, Antimalware off, Firewall off and Windows Defender off... 
Ive switched them on. Lets see.



> Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro, 64 bit
> Processor: AMD E-350 Processor, AMD64 Family 20 Model 1 Stepping 0
> Processor Count: 2
> ...


Ive ran the tool again (HijackThis)



> Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.5
> Scan saved at 11:41:18, on 01/07/2015
> Platform: Unknown Windows (WinNT 6.02.1008)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v11.0 (11.00.9600.17840)
> ...


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

HiJackThis is no longer developed and hasn't been updated in several years, so it doesn't work properly or accurately with Windows 8 nor with any 64-bit version of Windows, so your log is useless. 

We don't know how you use your computer and what's installed and running in it, so we can't tell you why its processor usage is 45%.

I personally have never used Windows 8, so I'll leave you to those who have.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PerikiyoXD (Jul 1, 2015)

Guys, the best way to get rid of this is rollback the computer to a prevoius restore point (I dont really care about the apps, can reinstall easily). I recommend you to do a backup of the files, but they wont be erased tho. This is my FIX :up:

EDIT: Just work for a few restarts (For me)


----------



## PerikiyoXD (Jul 1, 2015)

Ok, the services.exe is back on track...
This really annoys me ;-;

I would like to receive help.

Thanks in advice


----------



## PerikiyoXD (Jul 1, 2015)

Another Fix, this worked fine. SFC /SCANNOW running at SAFE MODE.


----------

